# New White Le Champion SL



## wubiker (Sep 1, 2007)

Thought you’d like to see my upgrade to a 2008 White Le Champion SL.

I wasn’t expecting it until the end of February (that’s when the website says they’d be ready to ship) but I’m very happy it came early. It’s been either too cold or wet here in Maryland for any significant rides so I’ve only had a few opportunities to dial-in my fit and make assembly adjustments based on short 4 to 6 miles rides. It’s definitely stiffer and faster than my old bike, but not jarring by any means.

For those of you looking at the website specs, my 54cm came with the 34t chain ring, Kenda tires, a 100mm stem, and 172.5mm cranks. Everything else came as spec’d.

Directions for the Shifters, Front Derailer, Rear Derailer, and Headset were included. I’m mechanically inclined but having the detailed directions shed a lot of light on what each of the adjusting screws on the derailer does. The only significant adjustment I had to make was raising the front derailer about 2-3 mm to eliminate chain rub.

The top cap is an FSA that uses a compression bolt within the carbon steerer tube. I mention this only because I was originally looking for a star-flanged-nut, not a compression bolt. I’ve since learned that you preferably don’t use a star-flanged-nut in carbon tubes. 

My stem is at a more relaxed angle now but I may flip it sometime during the riding season.

The stock saddle is definitely thin on padding but after 4 adjustments to the seat post and rail position, the seat is working out. I feel a wee bit of discomfort but I’ll need to take it out on my 32 mile course a few times before knowing if I honestly need a saddle upgrade

Initial weight is lighter than expected at under than 18 pounds (with pedals). From my 28 pound chromoly Shwinn of 20+ years, this is a huge upgrade (see picture)! My 32 – 36 mile rides last year averaged 15.2 mph so I’m anxious to see how my times will improve once riding season rolls around.

My goals are to put at least 2,000 miles plus 3 century rides on it this year. I can’t wait to get rolling!

Oh yeah, what am I going to do with my 1st love that’s served me so well for 20+ years? I’m going to rebuild it this summer. I’ll upgrade all its vintage parts and convert it into a cyclocross for riding around the C&O Canal with the family.

Finally, I want to say thanks to all the forums here on roadbikereview.com. The shared experiences and information provided me with the knowledge in making my re-entry into road cycling last year a very satisfied one.

I’ll provide an update on the bike later this spring after a few hundred miles.

Roll on folks!


My original ride:









My upgraded ride:


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Looks great!! Have fun with it!


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Good lookin' Le Champion. I am a fan of the white and red! Same as my Immortal Force so I might be a little biased.


----------



## wubiker (Sep 1, 2007)

*Having fun already*

Thanks. I was about to purchase the bike last fall but thought myself out of it because it was already at the end of the riding season. At the time it was available only in black and as you can see from my older ride, I'm biased towards the white color too. :thumbsup: (btw - nice looking Immortal Force).

Recently, the weather has been unnaturally mild here so I've been able to ride around enough to really shake it down and say it's going to be a fun summer of riding. 

One thing that really sticks out is how light it is (compared to old bike). I seem to get to speed much quicker and it "floats" up the small rolling hills around here. I've read that lighter rims make a huge riding improvement (rotational weight = bad) and compared to my old alloys perhaps it's those Ritchey rims that I'm really enjoying. Or maybe it's the stiffer frame, or not having to reach to for the down-tube in order to shift, or the nicer and smoother components....  

It's likely the sum of all the parts that's got me on a rush. I'm grinning ear to ear for spring to hurry up and get here.

My poor wife is going to be a bike widow.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Hi There,

Since I recently got into cycling and bought my first bike with Bikes Direct (Moto Sprint) I would like your opinion on some of the parts....

Reason is... I am really feeling the limitations of the Sprint, It has some heavier wheels, odd paint job (Silver), heavy crank, Since I was mainly motivated by price I didn't mind pushing the triple crank (Have not used the triple ring in 9 months) But now that I can see most of these nice bikes selling for about $200 more than what i paid for and with parts better fitted to my ability. 

Back to what i would like to know.

T*he Wheels* -people bash these wheels! they say the spokes break, not good for heavy riders, ( me = 165, 5'11") What are your thoughts?
*
The Crank *- Mixed reviews on these, maybe I was looking at the 130mm version which is for the 53/39 chainrings and not the Compact 110mm... 

And finally... If you didn't know about Bikes Direct.. do you think I could sell my bike for the cost of the Le Champion... since its less than a year old and comparable to a full 30spd Ultegra Trek 2300.... 

Well since Im young I thought I was getting a good deal until I realized the mechanics behind light rims and not having a triple. Also before you say just replace the parts... For the cost of replacing the parts I 'could' just buy the Le Champion and sell my bike for what I paid for it.. taking the loss.


----------



## 2bro (Nov 25, 2007)

20sMotoSpirit said:


> Since I was mainly motivated by price
> 
> If you didn't know about Bikes Direct..
> 
> Well since Im young


Use what you have to get into great shape, then buy a high end bike.

Keep both, one as a commuter/grunt and the other as your premium ride.

$200 difference might not satisfy and the same dilemna will exist.:mad2:


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Thax...I just came back from a ride while thinking that... And i came to the same conclusion.


----------



## wubiker (Sep 1, 2007)

Having ridden less than 100 miles so far this winter I can't really give you an qualified evaluation of the rims or crank but my initial impression is positive on both.

Regarding the rims, I ride on a road that had a portion of its top layer asphalt swept away from a heavy storm last year. The drop-off and then rise is approximately 1/2 inches and I’ve hit it at speed (15-16 mph) several times. The rims are still true and there are no visible cracks or signs of wear on the spokes/nipples. I'm currently 168 pounds - after acquiring two 3 pound love handles over the winter. 

I’ve got no complaints about the 110mm crank.

Again, my comments thus far are based on very limited riding. I'm certain some of the more experienced riders on this forum could give you a more seasoned answer.

Hopefully after spring gets here and I put a few hundred miles on the bike I'll still be as pleased. Right now I’m very optimistic about it. 

I also agree with *2bro*. If you’ve got the money, keep your Spirit and add a new bike.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

Yea, But since I don't have the money, I was considering selling the Sprint to pay for this bike...since I payed $850 I could sell it for the value of LC SL. But I just had a ride with some buddies and I really like the setup I have now. 

Thanks, Its nice Stuff.. by I made my choice

I'm sure by the time I graduate (Spring/Fall 09'), I will buy myself a nice grad gift!


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

20sMotoSpirit said:


> Since I recently got into cycling and bought my first bike with Bikes Direct (Moto Sprint) I would like your opinion on some of the parts....


It would have been better to start a new thread for this discussion.

I have an orange (which I love) Sprint purchased last fall.



> T*he Wheels* -people bash these wheels! they say the spokes break, not good for heavy riders, ( me = 165, 5'11") What are your thoughts?


I'm pretty happy with the Vuelta XRP Pro wheels (after about 1000 miles) - still beautifully true. I weigh 190 and have had no spoke problems, despite hard usage on rough roads. But I would like to find a supply of replacement spokes. And I did talk to VueltaUSA about freewheel maintenance, and got a reply saying it's not user maintainable! I did not like hearing that at all.



> *The Crank *- Mixed reviews on these, maybe I was looking at the 130mm version which is for the 53/39 chainrings and not the Compact 110mm...


No problems with the Truvativ Elita crank here. And for me, living in the Santa Cruz mountains, the triple is essential - in fact I'm looking to get a cassette with lower gearing than the 12-25 that I have. (Well I do have occasional BB or crank creaking that I need to track down.)


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

It seems you are the one that needed to start a new thread. I was merely telling them what I have and asking the opinion of people that have purchased the SL not the sprint, I love my sprint!, but after 2500 miles, and a few areas of physical improvement, I am looking for my new bike. 

BTW. I'm from Cupertino, I agree the triple is nice (Done a few rides to SC - Up 236 to Empire grade), but after about a month of using it I just use the double. The Sprint is a great bike if you are really into cycling...but now that I know my strengths, I would like to get more suited to what I use. You mentioned the Cassette... BD actually sent me a bike with a 12-25 on it not the 11-23.... I will tell you that its nice to have the extra teeth.



sometimerider said:


> It would have been better to start a new thread for this discussion.
> 
> I have an orange (which I love) Sprint purchased last fall.
> 
> ...


----------



## wubiker (Sep 1, 2007)

*200+ miles break-in report*

As promised, here’s my follow-up report now that I’ve logged just over 200 miles on my Le Champion.

*Nothing *rattles and *nothing *squeaks. The rims have held up well over less than perfect roads and continue to spin tru as ever. The bike has been absolutely *rock solid*.

The saddle I originally thought was thin on padding is surprisingly comfortable and I’m no longer considering a saddle change.

The only minor thing I grew weary of, was having to clean out my brake pads approximately every other ride. Small bits of aluminum were constantly getting embedded in the pads and grinding on the rims. Just this weekend, I installed some Dura Ace (up front) and Kool Stop pads (in the rear). So far so good.

With absolutely no problems beyond the brake pads these first 200 miles, I don’t expect any over my remaining 1,800 mile target this riding season.

I am very, very, very happy with my new bike. It’s motivated me to ride more and longer (both of which -unfortunately- are very challenging to do as a husband, father, and primary income earner). :lol:


----------

